# a pryč je, co kdo zboď



## mikola.samara

Hello ! Can someone please explain the meaning of the following phrase :
a pryč je, co kdo zboď ?

It is from Raduza song, De Nîmes: 
Zouvám si pár těžkejch bot
jsi ve vesmíru můj pevnej bod
a sukně kasám, je blízko brod
a pryč je, co kdo zbod

Thank you un advance.


----------



## BruceDeuce

Zbodnout means to mess up. It is rather colloquial.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hello m.s, it doesn't make much sense to me for two reasons: (1) I can't be sure if there's some kind of slang meaning of zbodnout here, and (2) the whole song seems to be a series of "impressionistic" not very well connected images vaguely relating to a woman apparently leaving her lover, maybe after an argument. An article written in 1970 in 'Naše řeč' here says zbodnout means either "to pierce" (приколоть), or "to break" pokazit / испортить, or ‚hltavě sníst‘ - to "wolf down" or "gobble up" (usually food) - заглатывать с жадностью (пищу).

Unless there's some slang meaning I'm not aware of (I'm not a native), the most likely sense is pokazit - break, damage, spoil, ruin, mess up.

So my best educated guess is: a pryč je, co kdo zbod - whatever either of us messed up (whatever either of us did wrong, whatever mistakes either of us made), that's all in the past (it doesn't matter, it's gone, it's over) now.  More loosely: "let's not play the blame game, it doesn't matter any more."

[Ed: thanks BruceDeuce for clarifying the sense of zbodnout.]
[2nd grammatical ed: zbod (colloquial) = zbod*l*, or zbod*nul*= 3rd person singular, past tense, of zbodnout. It's the masculine form because its subject is kdo - kdo zbodl]


----------



## mikola.samara

BruceDeuce said:


> Zbodnout means to mess up. It is rather colloquial.


Thank you  very much for clarifying )


----------



## ilocas2

I know zbodnout only in the meaning of "to eat". And I think it maybe fits better in this song than the meaning of "mess up".


----------



## BruceDeuce

It can mean both.
Naše řeč – Z 38. sešitu Slovníku spisovného jazyka českého

_ Zbodnout znamenající buď ‚probodnout‘, nebo v obecném expresívním vyjadřování ‚pokazit‘ či ‚hltavě sníst‘ proti řídkému sbodnout ‚bodnutím srazit‘._


----------



## ilocas2

Já to přeci nerozporuji.


----------



## hypoch

Zajímavé, já taky znám "zbodnout" jenom ve významu "hltavě sníst". Třeba jsou další významy regionální (já jsem z Brna)?


----------

